# "Dead Ringer" Tombstone...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is my first totally "completed" prop this year. I know, I know...took a while. I've got a bunch in various stages of completion, but this one made it to the finish line first. You see it here paired with the flicker flame candles my wife made, as well!

I'll post a video of the bell ringing on its own when I get a chance, if that would interest people.

This is the side people will see from in the yard, cemetery:








This is what people will see from outside the fence:








This is a closeup of the epitaph/Poem I came up with:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh so cool! I really like the concept. People will be reading this stone and when they hear the bell ringing they will freak out. NICE!!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool! I love it! And I'm looking forward to seeing your video of it ringing.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

That is just incredible. A good idea and execution!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ha ha! love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome idea! Everything about it is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful and funny - what more could you ask for?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool tombstone and beautifully done.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Now THAT is REEAAALLY cool! Great job!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Very beautiful. I love it. Gotta show this to the people at Ghost Train.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that is awesome! I love that idea. very creepy, cool.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Now that is a serious amount of foam carving! Not to mention as original a headstone design as I've ever seen, probably gonna try to copy this one! Great work!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great idea! Executed excellently !


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, this came out great! Nice work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

A two sided tombstone - what an ingenious idea, and it turned out great.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a great idea. Very clever. Well done!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

very cool and great craftsmanship! I love it. ding... ding..... dingdingding!!! let me out!!!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nicely done. Just a great concept.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Flipping awesome!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone! It makes all the work worth it when fellow haunters appreciate what you do! And yes, Brad, that was an INSANE amount of foam carving! Almost an entire 4X8 sheet of the 2" thick foam!! Lots of sanding and wood filling, too! And painting in all those letters and carved lines and cracks and all....whew! But I think it was worth it! I wanted to amp up our graveyard with more custom and realistic looking tombstones this year, and I think this is a good start!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's just beautiful.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! The addition of the bell is amazing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Never seen one with a bell before. Way cool.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that is sweet  love the lighting


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

That is really cool


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Another 10+ job by one of our own. It is truly amazing in every aspect. Looking forward to the video as well.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very original - that in and of itself is worthy of being called a true winner!


----------

